# striping an 05 of it's brakes. what parts do i keep?



## parish8 (Jun 3, 2012)

i have an 05 got i am parting out and the shell is going away in a few days.

what brake parts will i want to pull off of the car before i let it go? rotors and calipers/caliper brackets i am sure but are any other parts used when swapping onto an 04? is the master cylinder the same? what about brake lines.


----------

